# I thought my dogs were well trained



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://gprime.net/video.php/poodlefitness

:lol: :wink:


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

you got way to much time on your hands. :lol:


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

cbass said:


> you got way to much time on your hands. :lol:


 HAHAHA I agree :beer:


----------

